# Women into slots?



## Rayk (Aug 11, 2005)

Are there any women out there who are as anal as most of us guys are about HO slot cars?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Rayk said:


> Are there any women out there who are as anal as most of us guys are about HO slot cars?


LOL the search engines are gonna bring hobbytalk to a whole new crowd with that one sentence.

:lol: 

Seriously though, my wife contributes a lot to the hobby in this house, travels to shows/races and has even joined us on the track a number of times...she even has her own little box of cars to boot!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

SwamperGene said:


> LOL the search engines are gonna bring hobbytalk to a whole new crowd with that one sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ya beat me to it by about 2 seconds!!!:jest:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL

To be sure search engines could love this thread we could also add something the form of:

Women involved in slot car, blah blah blah... 

Do you mean slut car ??


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm into women's slots

yeah baby!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Be careful or the censor engines/software could start blocking this site. Seriously it can happen and shut a lot of folks out from their work machines. Just some food for thought.

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My wife gets motion sickness trying to visually follow a slot car around my layout. She generally doesn't make it thru the first lap before she quits. My 9-year-old daughter is pretty good, though... and I have an aunt who has 2 daughters that come to visit occasionally, and they all like to run slot cars a little...

way back in college, I raced semi-regularly at a track on Long Island. There was this one guy whose girlfriend raced in our classes. It used to be funny when she beat him...

--rick


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I've had some girls race cars on my track and they had fun.

I think the women are better at keeping it in the slot than us men.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

A couple of my nieces and neighbor's girls come over and race when we're cooking out or hosting a function. They're into it for 15 minutes or so then they're done claiming something about the boys this and that..... Think it has something to do with the boy's method of selective marshalling. :freak: What do you expect from boys and girls still coping with cooties or whatever they're called today. :drunk: rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

MY wife convinced me to build a 40 x 40 building for my cars & tracks when I was looking into a 20 x 20. She never complains if I spend too much or buy something when maybe I shouldn't. She helped me close a deal on 3 commercial tracks, then travelled 400 miles with me to pick them up. She goes to the shows (Chicago, St. Louis, South Bend) with me (she's my navigator - who needs TOMTOM?). Thanks to her I have 6 tracks, Master cases of JL pullback chassis, JL slot cars, hard to find cars, & all kinds of Nascar decorations for my building. She runs the computers for my tracks. I guess that's why the wives are called Track Managers because mine really is.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fordcowboy said:


> MY wife convinced me to build a 40 x 40 building for my cars & tracks when I was looking into a 20 x 20. She never complains if I spend too much or buy something when maybe I shouldn't. She helped me close a deal on 3 commercial tracks, then travelled 400 miles with me to pick them up. She goes to the shows (Chicago, St. Louis, South Bend) with me (she's my navigator - who needs TOMTOM?). Thanks to her I have 6 tracks, Master cases of JL pullback chassis, JL slot cars, hard to find cars, & all kinds of Nascar decorations for my building. She runs the computers for my tracks. I guess that's why the wives are called Track Managers because mine really is.
> --Fordcowboy


Now that's true love.  Great catch FCB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That's why I keep explaining to my wife that I can never have enough guitars and amps although you can only play one at a time. Can't wait for her to learn how to play. :freak: rr


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

fordcowboy said:


> MY wife convinced me to build a 40 x 40 building for my cars & tracks when I was looking into a 20 x 20. She never complains if I spend too much or buy something when maybe I shouldn't. She helped me close a deal on 3 commercial tracks, then travelled 400 miles with me to pick them up. She goes to the shows (Chicago, St. Louis, South Bend) with me (she's my navigator - who needs TOMTOM?). Thanks to her I have 6 tracks, Master cases of JL pullback chassis, JL slot cars, hard to find cars, & all kinds of Nascar decorations for my building. She runs the computers for my tracks. I guess that's why the wives are called Track Managers because mine really is.
> --Fordcowboy


Does she have a sister?    

GP


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

My wife doesn't race. She loves to watch me work on bodies. I usually have her suggest paint colors, etc. (except she want to paint everything pink or orange)
She let me have a slot car room in our plans when we built our ne house (no basements in FL). I did take her to RadTrax in Vegas once, so I now know taking her to a show is out of the question.
Not quite as accomodating as FordCowboy, but I am not ready to put her on the Swap & Sell page.
Jim


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> My wife doesn't race. She loves to watch me work on bodies. I usually have her suggest paint colors, etc. (except she want to paint everything pink or orange)
> She let me have a slot car room in our plans when we built our ne house (no basements in FL). I did take her to RadTrax in Vegas once, so I now know taking her to a show is out of the question.
> Not quite as accomodating as FordCowboy, but I am not ready to put her on the Swap & Sell page.
> Jim


Jim, you may want to check the swap/sell page. I think she put you on it. If you do dishes and clean out the cat litter box my wife said buy you. LOL My wife is real supportive of my slot car hobby also. She doesn't like it when I spend the night at show. But she understands. Randy.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

A/FX Nut- Tell your wife she is out of luck. I haven't changed the litter since my wife was pregnant (our son is now 20) and I haven't figured out how those dirty dishes next to the sink make there way back into the cupboard all clean. I do like to cook though!
Jim


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

HA! That's like us guys being into shoes! Uhhhhh, wait a minute I like to buy shoes for my wife. Here's a pic. of the ones I got her for her birthday (for me). Just nevermind what I said!


----------

